# Solved: How do I get Diablo II to work online with vista?



## XerXerz (Aug 17, 2006)

For this problem, when I am trying to start the video game called Diablo II:LOD, the video game play. When starting the video game there is an error, saying there is compatibility problems. This started right after installing vista. After clicking the link this is what is shown:










How is this fixed?

System Specs:

CPU
Recommended: Pentium 4/Athlon or better
You Have: 2 processors running - Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
PASS 
CPU Speed
Recommended: 3 GHz
You Have: 2.81 GHz Performance Rated at 5.06 GHz
PASS 
System RAM
Recommended: 1.5 GB
You Have: 2.0 GB
PASS 
Operating System
Recommended: Windows XP with latest service pack installed
You Have: Microsoft Windows Vista Professional (Build 6000)
PASS 
Video Card
Recommended: 256Mb DirectX compliant video card, Pixel shader 2.0 and above (NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800+ [GF 6600 not supported] / ATI Radeon 9500+)
You Have: RADEON X800 Series (ATI RADEON X800 XL (0x554D))
PASS 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card

Video RAM: Required - 256 MB , You have - 256.0 MB
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Just like old games to be run on XP, you will need to make Diablo II run in Windows XP compatibility mode.


----------



## XerXerz (Aug 17, 2006)

After doing that, the single player works, but it is still unable to connect to battle net. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I would take a guess and look at the firewall. For testing purposes just disable the firewall and any other ones you have up and try to connect.


----------



## XerXerz (Aug 17, 2006)

After disabling the firewall, it still has unable to connect to battle net. After trying two different disks, and installing Diablo II on a different computer with XP, it still has this problem. Is there a way to fix this? Will Diablo II work on the router, or will have to connect direct?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

XerXerz said:


> After disabling the firewall, it still has unable to connect to battle net. After trying two different disks, and installing Diablo II on a different computer with XP, it still has this problem. Is there a way to fix this? Will Diablo II work on the router, or will have to connect direct?


If you are connected through a router you will need to do port forwarding.


----------



## XerXerz (Aug 17, 2006)

What are the ports required for Diablo II?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

which router do you have?


----------



## XerXerz (Aug 17, 2006)

The router is called Linksys WRT54GX4 Wireless-G Broadband Router with SRX400.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

This should do the trick:

How to forward ports for Diabo II on WRT54GX4 router


----------



## XerXerz (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks, it has worked.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: glad to be of service.

Just remember that if you install any software firewalls, like ZoneAlarm, you would have to allow the network traffic for the game in that program.


----------



## Bloody Tears (Feb 24, 2007)

How do I access and set the game to Windows XP compatibility mode? Also can this be applied for playing mulitplayer on the first Diablo?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Right click on the game exe file, or the entry that in All Programs > Games, and click properties. The compatibility tab is there.

I'm not too sure what you mean about Diablo but if youi need to load the game, chances are it should work if you set the compatibility mode.


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

i just bought an emachine and i installed diablo 2 and it plays but it looks like the video is messed up, it plays for like one minute and then messes up, then i get an error report for video. what do i do to get it working? is there a driver to install? my model type is w3609. please reply. thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

First mistake:
bought an emachine



All jokes aside, what operating system are you using?


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

windows vista basic


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

but seriously, a couple of friends of mine have emachines, of course with xp, but they dont have probs with theirs. so i bought one cause its cheap, and diablo 2 has a low sys requirement. i could play with a gateway 2k and it work just fine, so i dont know what the prob is


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Have you tried changing the compatibility mode to Windows XP SP2?

To change the compatibility mode, you can right click on the shortcut for the game and click properties. If the shortcut is a link, click on Open File Location then right click on the game exe file. Next find the compatibility tab, and check the Run this Program, and it should be on Windows XP already. Apply and OK all of it and then try running it again.

I'm just joking about emachines... kinda  They were notorious for being bad, but recently I haven't heard anything bad.


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

it didnt work, and it said "display driver stopped responding and has recovered". i have never had this problem before. like i said it workds, but i think it has to do with my video. grrrrrrr, i need to play a game! and diablo is the best downtime game to play...... please help, and emachines arent bad, i know pc's but i dont know the vista system. if it was xp i wouldnt be having probs, lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm.. have you updated your drivers yet? It's possible that the onboard card is useless (providing you didn't already add in a good one)


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

ummm didnt work, i updated a new driver. well from microsoft, and it messed up on me, i had to hardboot, its working fine now, and its still not working. but its the igfx, whatever that is....lol, is there a place i can download a better driver, i shouldnt have to rollback, do you need my brand of vc? its factory with the dt. can you think of something else? whatever info you need i will give you. please helllllllllllp, lol


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

can i add another video card without taking this one out? and what type of vc do i need? a cheap walmart? i dont have to get an extravigant one right?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-020683.htm should be the driver location.

I noticed that the video is onboard and that it's sharing the physical memory, which means instead of having 512MB of memory, you are potentially running Vista on 288MB, which is very low for Vista.

You can install a PCI-Express® (PCI-E x16) type graphics card and disable the other one and that should help. But I don't know if that's the problem. It will be later down the road though.


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

so if i were to install another 512 mb of ddr you think that would help? or is that not the problem? so you suggest getting a stick of ram and a new vc that will be better than this one, or at least not onboard? will it be compatible with vista? grrrrr. wish they still made xp's! grrrr


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

for that particular game, it shouldn't. But since it's a *low spec* machine with Vista, anything's possible.

Is it just for this game, or do you have any other games that are not working?


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

the other two games i have are oblivion and nwn 2, but i dont know if i have a good enough system for that. i did buy another stick of 512 ddr last night. but it still does it. keep in mind that it does work for diablo, but the video just scrambles


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

also i bought a new cheap vc at wal mart and it still doesnt work, the vc is geforce mx4000 d128 3dfr 4000p. but i took it out cause it didnt help...... what could still be the prob? gosh this is frustrating


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

my humble opinion would be the type of video card, but I don't want you to go out and buy a video card and it doesn't work. I'm pretty sure you will have issues with Obilivion. But I would suggest installing Obilivion to see what happens.


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

could not find compatable direct3d drives is the message i get for nwn 2 and oblivion just closes and says it had to close and when i try to get a solution from microsoft, it just blows me off, the tab closes and i am about to throw the pc out the window


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

could the processor be the prob? i just read and its a celeron d..... that isnt it is it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Direct3D is used with a video card. That would be correct because of the video card you have.

I'm just stumped as to why DII is causing this issue. There is another thread with the same issue, but with Windows XP. That too has an onboard card.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No the CPU would not cause this.


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

i just talked to an emachine tech and they told me to call blizzard and see if they are "compatible" with diablo 2! this is getting me so frustrated. grrrrrrr. i spent all this money and cant play any of my games! what if i installed windows xp, can i roll back at all?
i dont have the disc anymore dangit! i am going to call blizzard and see what they say


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

In thoery you can format your machine to install Windows XP.

I thought intel (the manufacturer of the video card) had a compatibility list of games for their video cards, but i didn't see it at the time when I was looking there.


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

i looked through the vista compatablility and it listed d2 as compatable. i dont even know where to search for the list for compatability for video card. and btw if i dont make sense, i havent slept so, lol, i am seriously needing to play.....hmmmmmm


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

okay well thank you for your help but i fixed it..... i can play diablo 2 and if i were to tell you how i did it or what i did you would laugh at me.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Actually, the more i know, the more quicker i can help others  if you want you can pm me instead (click on my name and select send a pm)


----------



## dfrank (Mar 4, 2007)

i have the same exact problem also on an emachine and i was wondering if u could help me solve it.


----------



## rickhall (Feb 28, 2007)

remember when u installed and it did a system check and said 3dx graphics, and u chose it,? well u chose WRONG...lol, jk. go back to the sys check and pick 2dx instead. this woks for me although it does mess up a little bit, but it doesnt hurt too much. if i sit for a long time it just goes all neo green on me. well give that a try


----------



## kiteless (Mar 8, 2007)

I can get Diablo II to run on my Dell Inspiron 640m laptop, but the odd thing is that it takes like four minutes for the game to start. And in the top left corner of the screen it displays random white characters on a black background. Any ideas as to why it loads so weird?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Since you are on Windows Vista, try running the game in Windows XP SP2 compatibility mode to see if it helps with the speed.


----------



## kiteless (Mar 8, 2007)

I am already. I couldn't get it to work without switching it to XP mode.


----------



## Rolo_17 (Sep 7, 2007)

D2 is installed on my computer. My computer specs far exceed what i need to run the game. When i open up the game everything is fine until i go onto battle.net, it becomes very laggy. 
I tried changing the compatibility and that didnt work. Any other ideas?


----------



## MOND0 (Sep 16, 2007)

Note to all, Change in properties of Diablo 2 for it to run in 256 color setting


----------



## Fred333 (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh change the color properties... forgot about them. Thanks.


----------



## Argalarg (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm having a similar problem trying to run Diablo 2 on a brand new HP Pavillion with vista. I just bought the diablo battlechest. I installed it without issue. I tired to play it and it told me there is a compatability issue with vista. I clicked run anyway. It asked me to insert my Diablo expansion disk into the cd drive and click ok. I do so. It does not recognize the disk in the drive it seems as it keeps telling me to insert it and click ok. 

I then came here and have made the recommended changes to the compatability tab in the the exe file. Still no luck. Any ideas? The cd drive has no problems whatsoever, apart from this ...


----------



## azntiger (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey, i'm having trouble with Diablo II working on XP, i read some of yours guides and all but i'm a total noob in computers  I can only play single mode and not battle.net , I use D-LINK, wireless computer...I have two computer one is for my brother and one is mines but i'm having trouble still :/


----------



## yelrah (Apr 9, 2008)

omg diablo 2 wont work on vista it keeps on popping up with an "unhandled exception:access_violation (c0000005)" wat does this mean??


----------

